# A few random pics



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some of the meece!

Himilyan Fuzzy doe

















BEC doe, bred by me:










PEW doe bred by me, from Amalthea's lines:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww, the fuzzy doe looks like a sheep!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

